# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्या ऐसे जीतोगे विश्वकप को? ज़रा सोचिये !!!!!!!!!!!

## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
हमारे देश में लोग सभी खेलो को छोड़ कर क्रिकेट को पूजते है लेकिन इस खेल में भी हमारी क्या हालत है ये बात किसी से भी छिपी नहीं है ..........

_बस इसी बात की चिंता है  कि क्या ऐसे जीतोगे विश्वकप को? ज़रा सोचिये !!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों, 
कल नागपुर में मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंडुलकर की शानदार सेंचुरी के बावजूद टीम इंडिया मैच हार गई। मैच के दौरान सचिन, सहवाग, गंभीर को छोड़कर बाकी बल्लेबाजों ने तो लुटिया डुबोई ही, भारतीय कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनी के कुछ फैसले भी उल्टे पड़ गए।

धोनी के 5 दांव जो उल्टे पड़ गए 

गलती नंबर 1- धोनी ने आखिरी ओवर नेहरा को दिया। जहीर खान ने 49वें ओवर में सिर्फ 4 रन देकर आखिरी ओवर फेंकनेवाले बोलर पर प्रेशर काफी कम कर दिया था और साउथ अफ्रीका को अंतिम ओवर में 13 रन बनाने थे। ऐसे में धोनी ने बॉल आशीष नेहरा को थमाई और नेहरा ने रन लुटाने में कोई कमी नहीं की। धोनी का यह फैसला किसी को भी समझ में नहीं आया कि जब हरभजन सिंह का ओवर बाकी था तब नेहरा को बॉल देने की क्या जरूरत थी। हरभजन काफी अनुभवी बोलर हैं और प्रेशर में अच्छी बोलिंग करते हैं। लेकिन धोनी ने नेहरा को आखिरी ओवर फेंकने के लिए दे दिया और हरभजन का एक ओवर बाकी रह गया....... 
 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों, लीजिए अब नजर डालते है अपने कप्तान की एनी गलती पर.........

गलती नंबर 2 - जब जहीर खान इतनी अच्छी बोलिंग कर रहे थे तो धोनी ने उन्हें अंतिम ओवर के लिए बचाकर क्यों नहीं रखा। धोनी 49वां ओवर हरभजन से करवाते और आखिरी ओवर जहीर को दे सकते थे। धोनी यह जानते भी हैं कि जहीर खान टीम के सबसे अनुभवी बोलर हैं और अंतिम ओवर में उनका अनुभव टीम के काम आ सकता है। 

गलती नंबर 3- बैटिंग करते वक्त धोनी ने स्ट्राइक अपने पास नहीं रखी, जिसके चलते पुछल्ले बैट्समैन जल्दी-जल्दी आउट हो गए। धोनी बड़े ही कॉन्फिडेंस के साथ साउथ अफ्रीकी बोलर्स का सामना कर रहे थे। ऐसे में उन्हें अपने पास ज्यादा से ज्यादा स्ट्राइक रखनी चाहिए थी ताकि विकेट बचे रहते और भारत पूरे 50 ओवर खेलने में कामयाब हो जाता और रनों का आंकड़ा 300 से पार हो जाता। 
 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: गलती नंबर 4- धोनी ने काफी धीमी बैटिंग की (21 बॉल में 12 रन)। जब विकेट जल्दी-जल्दी गिर रहे थे, तब धोनी को जब भी स्ट्राइक मिल रही थी, उन्हें तेजी से रन बनाना चाहिए था। अगर वह दो-चार चौके-छक्के लगाने में कामयाब हो जाते तो भारत के हिस्से में कुछ और रन आ जाते और भारत मैच जीत जाता।  :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: गलती नंबर 5- साउथ अफ्रीकी टीम में कालिस को छोड़कर कोई दूसरा बैट्समैन स्पिन खेलने में माहिर नहीं है। नागपुर में दूसरी इनिंग्स के दौरान बॉल अच्छी स्पिन भी कर रही थी, ऐसे वक्त में हरभजन को 23 ओवर तक बोलिंग पर न लगाना भी समझदारी नहीं कही जा सकती है। आखिर धोनी ने भज्जी को इतनी देरी से अटैक पर क्यों लगाया। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe: 


 दोस्तों आपका स्वागत है .....
आप भी अपने बहुमूल्य विचार इस सूत्र में रखे  और इस सूत्र को कामयाब बनाये.........

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों आपका स्वागत है .....
आप भी अपने बहुमूल्य विचार इस सूत्र में रखे  और इस सूत्र को कामयाब बनाये......... :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
आप ही बताए कि धोनी का ‘लक बाय चांस’ कब तक चलेगा क्या विश्व कप भी 'लक बाय चांस’ ही जीतेंगे ...

टीम इंडिया की द. अफ्रीका के खिलाफ हार तय थी! इसका मतलब आप कतई मत निकालिएगा कि यह मैच कहीं से ‘फिक्स’ था। कहते हैं किसी की काबिलियत और उसकी कमजोरी छुपाए नहीं छुपती है। इस मैच में भी टीम इंडिया के साथ यही हुआ। इस मैच से पहले टीम ने इस विश्व कप में चार मैच खेले थे। अगर तटस्थ होकर देखें तो किसी भी मैच में टीम इंडिया ने अपने नाम के मुताबिक जीत दर्ज नहीं की है। इस टीम ने अब तक अपनी हार बचाई थी। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: द. अफ्रीका के खिलाफ मैच के परिणाम को देखें तो लगता है कि एक कड़े मुकाबले में भारत को मात मिली है। इस मैच और इसके पहले के मैच को देखें तो लगता है कि यह टीम रणनीति के अभाव में हारी है। जिस टीम के केवल ओपनर ही तय हों कि कौन जाएगा उस टीम की बल्लेबाजी का केवल अंदाजा लगाया ही जा सकता है। कौन बल्लेबाज कब जाएगा यह उस बल्लेबाज को नहीं मालूम होता है। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## nehapatilonly4u

great_brother तू तो सही मे great ho

----------


## great_brother

कप्तान धोनी इस टीम के साथ ऐसे समय में प्रयोग कर रहे हैं जब प्रयोग की इजाजत नहीं होती। इससे पहले भाग्य और तुक्के के भरोसे जीतने वाले धोनी लगता है इस बात को सच मान बैठे हैं कि वो जो भी करेंगे उनका भाग्य ऐसा है कि वो सही ही होगा! दुनिया की सबसे ताकतवर बैटिंग लाइन अप के बावजूद टीम की बल्लेबाजी ऐसे भरभरा जाती है जैसे लगता है इस टीम में अनुभव के नाम पर कुछ नहीं है। 

दोस्तों ,
आपको क्या लगता है द. अफ्रीका के खिलाफ भारत की हार के लिए कप्तान धोनी जिम्मेदार हैं:question: 

क्या धोनी के प्रयोगों का सिलसिला इस टीम की नैया डुबा देगी:question: 

क्या धोनी को अपने सीनियर खिलाड़ी सचिन और सहवाग से मैच के दौरान राय लेनी चाहिए:question:

अब क्या लगता है यह टीम क्वार्टर फाइनल से आगे का सफर तय कर पाएगी:question:

_जवाब जरुर दीजियेगा..............._

----------


## nehapatilonly4u

India World Cup nahi jitega!

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
जो लोग दक्षिण अफ्रीका को चोकर्स का खिताब दे चुके हैं, उन्हें यह मैच बार-बार देखना चाहिए। पहले डेल स्टेन और मोर्कल ने सचिन तेंदुलकर और वीरेंद्र सहवाग के आक्रमण के बाद चार सौ रन बनाने की स्थिति में पहुंची टीम इंडिया को 296 रन पर समेटा। फिर हाशिम आमला, जाक कालिस, एबी डीविलियर्स, जोहान बोथा, रोबिन पीटरसन, डुप्लेसिस ने एक यूनिट की तरह खेल की दो गेंद पहले मैच तीन विकेट से जीता। अगर भारतीय अपने बैटिंग पावर प्ले में लड़खड़ाने के बाद महज 29 रन पर लापरवाही से अपने नौ विकेट न लुटाते तो सचिन तेंदुलकर का 48वां नायाब शतक हमेशा याद रखा जाता लेकिन अब यह मैच भारत की खराब फील्डिंग के लिए याद रखा जाएगा........... :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## Rated R

> कप्तान धोनी इस टीम के साथ ऐसे समय में प्रयोग कर रहे हैं जब प्रयोग की इजाजत नहीं होती। इससे पहले भाग्य और तुक्के के भरोसे जीतने वाले धोनी लगता है इस बात को सच मान बैठे हैं कि वो जो भी करेंगे उनका भाग्य ऐसा है कि वो सही ही होगा! दुनिया की सबसे ताकतवर बैटिंग लाइन अप के बावजूद टीम की बल्लेबाजी ऐसे भरभरा जाती है जैसे लगता है इस टीम में अनुभव के नाम पर कुछ नहीं है। 
> 
> दोस्तों ,
> आपको क्या लगता है द. अफ्रीका के खिलाफ भारत की हार के लिए कप्तान धोनी जिम्मेदार हैं:question: 
> 
> क्या धोनी के प्रयोगों का सिलसिला इस टीम की नैया डुबा देगी:question: 
> 
> क्या धोनी को अपने सीनियर खिलाड़ी सचिन और सहवाग से मैच के दौरान राय लेनी चाहिए:question:
> 
> ...


कंप्यूटर पर बैठकर टीम क बुराई  कर देना ठीक बात नहीं है........
टीम इंडिया ने भी अफ्रीका को कड़ी टक्कर दी थी,हारे हुए मैच को वापस रोमांचक बना देना कोई आसान बात नहीं है...........

अंतिम ओवर नेहरा को देना गलत फैसला नहीं था क्यूंकि स्पिनर्स अंतिम ओवरों में नहीं चलते है,वो भी तब जब सामने का प्रतिद्वंदी मज़बूत हो.........
आखिरी ओवर नेहरा को देना ठीक था.........      अब हर बार कोई दाव सही नहीं हो सकता है न........

धोनी मुश्किल समय में सचिन सहवाग  से मश्वरा तो लेते ही है,
मैंने खुद उन्हें कई मैचो में ऐसा करते हुए  देखा है....................


और अभी तो काफी मत्चेस बाकी है,इंडिया क्वार्टर फिनाल में प्रवेश पा चुकी है,और मेरा भरोसा है की भारत ये वर्ल्ड कप जरूर जीतेगा........

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
16 रन लूट कर मैच भारत से छीन लिया............
पिच पर पीटरसन और डुप्लेसिस की मौजूदगी में दक्षिण अफ्रीका को आखिरी 12 गेंदों पर 17 रन चाहिए थे। जहीर ने 49वें ओवर में सिर्फ चार रन ही दिए। लेकिन आशीष नेहरा कि आखिरी छह गेंदों पर दो चौके, एक छक्का और डबल के साथ 16 रन लूट कर मैच भारत से छीन लिया। 39वें ओवर में दक्षिण अफ्रीका के बैटिंग पावरप्ले में बने 52 रन एक बड़ा फर्क साबित हुए जबकि अपने बैटिंग पावर प्ले में टीम इंडिया ने सिर्फ 30 रन बनाए और सचिन सहित उसके चार विकेट गिरे। यही टर्निंग प्वाइंट साबित हुआ। इस पावर प्ले के दूसरे ओवर की चौथी गेंद को सचिन ठीक से कनेक्ट नहीं कर पाए। जेपी डुमनी की इस कैच से सब बदल गया। अगले ओवर में स्टेन ने पहले गंभीर (69) और फिर ऊपर खेलने भेजे गए यूसुफ पठान (0) को निपटा असंभव वापसी का रास्ता खोल दिया। वैसे नौ विकेट और गेंद की स्थिति को देखते हुए यह पावर प्ले केलिए सबसे सही समय था। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों वैसे सहवाग और सचिन ने सुनियोजित हमला किया था
सहवाग और सचिन ने स्टेन पर सुनियोजित हमला किया था। लेकिन स्टेन की पावर प्ले में वापसी असाधारण रही। इसमें उन्होंने दो ओवरों में सात रन देकर दो विकेट लिए। उनका आखिरी स्पैल 1.4-0-2-3 का था। इससे पहले तक सचिन और सहवाग स्पिनर जोहान बोथा को छोड़कर दक्षिण अफ्रीका की पूरी गेंदबाजी पर हावी थे। मोर्कल को स्क्वायर ड्राइव और अगली गेंद पर स्ट्रेट ड्राइव पर सचिन को रॉयल्टी लेने लायक थे। उधर, छठे ओवर में सहवाग मोर्कल को चार बाउंड्री गेंदबाजी की कमर तोड़ने वाली थी। हालांकि मैच की नौंवी बॉल पर अगर विकेटकीपर मोर्कल की ही गेंद पर चार के स्कोर पर खेल रहे सहवाग का कैच पकड़ लेते तो मैच का रुख कुछ और ही होता.....  :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## Rated R

> दोस्तों,
> जो लोग दक्षिण अफ्रीका को चोकर्स का खिताब दे चुके हैं, उन्हें यह मैच बार-बार देखना चाहिए। पहले डेल स्टेन और मोर्कल ने सचिन तेंदुलकर और वीरेंद्र सहवाग के आक्रमण के बाद चार सौ रन बनाने की स्थिति में पहुंची टीम इंडिया को 296 रन पर समेटा। फिर हाशिम आमला, जाक कालिस, एबी डीविलियर्स, जोहान बोथा, रोबिन पीटरसन, डुप्लेसिस ने एक यूनिट की तरह खेल की दो गेंद पहले मैच तीन विकेट से जीता। अगर भारतीय अपने बैटिंग पावर प्ले में लड़खड़ाने के बाद महज 29 रन पर लापरवाही से अपने नौ विकेट न लुटाते तो सचिन तेंदुलकर का 48वां नायाब शतक हमेशा याद रखा जाता लेकिन अब यह मैच भारत की खराब फील्डिंग के लिए याद रखा जाएगा...........:partly_cloudy:


आप अभी आक्रोश में है,शांत होकर आराम से सोचे..........

गलती सभियो से होती है.........
असली प्रशंशक वही होता है जो टीम को हमेशा सही समझे चाहे वो जीते या हारे.........

----------


## great_brother

> कंप्यूटर पर बैठकर टीम क बुराई  कर देना ठीक बात नहीं है........
> टीम इंडिया ने भी अफ्रीका को कड़ी टक्कर दी थी,हारे हुए मैच को वापस रोमांचक बना देना कोई आसान बात नहीं है...........
> 
> अंतिम ओवर नेहरा को देना गलत फैसला नहीं था क्यूंकि स्पिनर्स अंतिम ओवरों में नहीं चलते है,वो भी तब जब सामने का प्रतिद्वंदी मज़बूत हो.........
> आखिरी ओवर नेहरा को देना ठीक था.........      अब हर बार कोई दाव सही नहीं हो सकता है न........
> 
> 
> 
> धोनी मुश्किल समय में सचिन सहवाग  से मश्वरा तो लेते ही है,
> ...



_दोस्त सूत्र पर अपने विचार देने का शुक्रिया और आप मेरी बात का बुरा मत मानो......
एक भारतीय होने के नाते मैं भी यही चाहता हू कि भारत ही विश्व कप को जीते, लेकिन उसके लिए हमें हमेशा किस्मत पर निर्भर नहीं रहना होगा....
अपने खेल के हर स्तर को भी सुधारना होगा............._

----------


## great_brother

> आप अभी आक्रोश में है,शांत होकर आराम से सोचे..........
> 
> गलती सभियो से होती है.........
> असली प्रसंशक वही होता है जो टीम को हमेशा सही समझे चाहे वो जीते या हारे.........


_दोस्त मैं बचपन से अपनी टीम का प्रसंशक रहा हू लेकिन इस तरह का खेल देख कर बहुत दुःख होता है हमारे पास सचिन जैसा खिलाड़ी होने के बाद भी हम पिछले कई विश्व कपो से  वंचित रहे है ............._

----------


## Rated R

> _दोस्त मैं बचपन से अपनी टीम का प्रसंशक रहा हू लेकिन इस तरह का खेल देख कर बहुत दुःख होता है हमारे पास सचिन जैसा खिलाड़ी होने के बाद भी हम पिछले कई विश्व कपो से वंचित रहे है ............._


धन्यवाद भाई जी जो अपने मेरी प्रविष्टि को सकारात्मक रूप में लिया.......
सचिन तो क्रिकेट के भगवान् है......और उनके रहते हारना तो मुझे भी ठीक नहीं लगता है लेकिन असली प्रशंशक होने के नाते हमें टीम इंडिया का साथ हर हालत में देना ही  चाहिए......

----------


## bullpower

_निश्चित रूप में भारतीय टीम में विश्व कप जीतने की क्षमता है पर धोनी अड़ियल  घोड़े की तरह है जो अपने प्रिय खिलाडियों को ही मौक़ा दे रहा है अफ्रिका के  खिलाफ आश्विन को न खिलाना बड़ी भूल थी पर हमारे कप्तान महोदय २०-२०  विश्व  कप में रविन्द्र जडेजा को लेकर अड़े थे अब आश्विन को न खिलाने पर युसूफ पठान  की जगह रैना को मौक़ा मिलना चाहिए पर हमारे कप्तान को हार जीत एक सामान  लगती है उन्हें  देश  की जनता  की  भावनाओं से  कोई मतलब नहीं उन्हें तो  केवल पैसे से मतलब है_

----------


## miss.dabangg

*दोस्त सही बात तों यह है की धोनी को और उसकी फिसाडी टोली को सचिन की की गयी  महनत पर पानी हे फेरना बहुत अच्छे तरीके से आता है और बाकी का काम हमारे जंगली धोनी साहब कर  देते है उल्टे सीधे निर्णय लेकर आपने देखा जब जब टीम प्रेसर में थी तब तब  सचिन ग्रेट जी ही बोलोएर को समझा रहे थे और उनका एक्स्पीरेइंस का पिटारा काम भी आ रहा था  लेकिन जैसे हे जब इंडिया का पलड़ा बारी हुआ तभी हमारे जंगली साहब आगे आ गए  और अपना उल्टा सीधा निरनेय लेने लगे मैं तों ये कहती हूँ के नेहरा को लास्ट  ओवर क्यों कराया जब वो पिट ही रहा था हरभजन पाजी से कराता या ज़हीर का लास्ट ओवर संभल कर रखता ! दोस्तों पहले तों हमें अपनी गेद बाजी सुधारनी होगी मेरे को नहीं लगत हमारे कोई भी बोलर एक ही ओवर में दो तीन यौरकर फीक सकते है जाहीर ही ऐसा है जो कभी कभी फेक देता है तों वो भी २ ३ ओवर के लिए चुप बैठ जाता है ! दोस्तों मेरा तों यही मन्ना है की जो हमारी कम्जूरी है उससे ही आपनी ताकत बना कर चलना होगा मतलब बोल्लिंग तभी हम कुछ कर पाएंगे वरना वो दिन अब दूर नहीं जब ये सब अपने अपने घर वापस आ जायेंगे पर हाँ वर्ल्ड कप फाईनल में तों जरुर जायेंगे वो भी सचिन ग्रेट जी के महनत से ही ! दोस्तों अगर ये सचिन के महनत बेकार ना करें तों ये वर्ड कप तों जीत ही जयीन्गे !!!
वैसे दोस्तों मेरा दिल कहता है क्रिकेट का भगवान सचिन हमें वर्ल्ड कप जरुर दिला ही देंगे !!! ये मेरा घमंड नहीं मेरा विश्वास है पर जब भी मैं ये बोलती हूँ सब मेरे पर हस्ते हैं और कहिते हैं की आज तक का रिकॉर्ड है जहा वर्ल्ड कप हुआ है वो टीम आज तक नहीं जीती !! पर दोस्तों एक बात मन में खटकती है अगर हम वर्ल्ड कप जीत गए तों उसका सारा श्रीय सचिन को नहीं जंगली धोनी को दिया जाएगा !!! मैं ये आशा करती हूँ की ये इस वर्ल्ड कप में हमारी आखरी हार थी !!! दोस्तों अब देखना इंडिया बाकी टीम का बैएंद कैसे बजती है क्योकि सटे बाजार में अब इंडिया इसका भाव निच्चे हो गया है और ये सब सटे बाजो की वजह से ही हो रहा है क्योकि मेरी को इसकी बू आ रही है !!!
*

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों, 
मेरा मानना है और शायद आप भी मेरी बात से सहमत होंगे कि मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंडुलकर सेंचुरी तो भारत के जीतने के लिए बनाते हैं, लेकिन इसे उनका दुर्भाग्य ही कहा जाएगा कि अक्सर उनकी मेहनत पर पानी फिर जाता है। सचिन ने शनिवार को नागपुर में साउथ अफ्रीका के खिलाफ वर्ल्ड कप मैच में अपना 48वां वनडे और वर्ल्ड कप कुल छठी सेंचुरी बनाई, लेकिन भारत यह मैच तीन विकेट से हार गया।  :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों, 
सचिन का यह आंकडा भी एक तरह से वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड ही कहा जा सकता है, क्योंकि दूसरे नंबर पर वेस्ट इंडीज के क्रिस गेल हैं जिनकी नौ सेंचुरी उनकी टीम को जीत नहीं दिला पाई हैं। साउथ अफ्रीका के खिलाफ सचिन की सेंचुरी भारत को जीत नहीं दिला पाई लेकिन उन्होंने इस दौरान कई दिलचस्प आंकडे बना दिए। सचिन और वीरेंद्र सहवाग इससे पहले साउथ अफ्रीका के खिलाफ पांच मैचों में ओपनिंग साझेदारी में 54 रन ही जुटा पाए थे, लेकिन इस बार उन्होंने 142 रन की पार्टनरशिप कर डाली जो भारत के लिए वर्ल्ड कप में तीसरी सबसे बडी ओपनिंग पार्टनरशिप है।  :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों, 
मास्टर ब्लास्टर वर्ल्ड कप में भारत के लिए की गई पांच शतकीय ओपनिंग साझेदारियों में तीन में शामिल हैं। इस मैच में सचिन, सहवाग और गौतम गंभीर ने 50 से ज्यादा रन बनाए जो वर्ल्ड कप मैच में एक पारी में टॉप तीन बल्लेबाजों के 50 से ऊपर रन बनाने का तीसरा मौका है। पिछले दो मौके 1975 के वर्ल्ड कप में आए थे।  :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों, 
भारत का दूसरा विकेट 267 रन के स्कोर पर गिरने के बाद अंतिम आठ विकेट 29 रन जोडकर गंवाना वनडे के इतिहास में तीसरा ऐसा मौका है जब किसी टीम ने 29 रन से कम में अपने अंतिम आठ विकेट गंवा दिए।  :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
सचिन की वर्ल्ड कप में यह छठी सेंचुरी थी, जो रिकॉर्ड है। वह साउथ अफ्रीका के खिलाफ 2000 वनडे रन बनाने वाले पहले खिलाडी बन गए हैं। साउथ अफ्रीका चौथी ऐसी टीम है, जिसके खिलाफ सचिन ने 2000 वनडे रन पूरे किए हैं। उन्होंने ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ 3005, पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ 2389 और श्रीलंका के खिलाफ 2965 रन बनाए हैं। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों ,
पेश है विश्व कप की  लेटेस्ट अंक तालिका ......... :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## mpritam

sachin jevha century marto tevha koni khelat nahi marathi mansa baddal rajkaran kheltat ka

----------

